

Ask HN: How do you sell software to academics? - TrevorBurnham

Me and two fellow grad students are launching a startup that's applying to Y Combinator this cycle. We're making statistical software aimed at students and researchers, with an emphasis on ease of use and smooth collaboration. The trouble is, none of us has experience selling to this market. We know that it's on a long sales cycle, and we're going to have to start beating doors early if we want to start selling to academic institutions in 2011. What we want to know is how.<p>We'd also appreciate introductions to other startups that are selling to academic institutions, broadly defined. We've already spoken with Chris Varenhorst of Lingt (YC S09), which is selling their classroom product to high schools. Any others come to mind?
======
TrevorBurnham
Well, it was worth a try. HN is, of course, a fickle forum on which to ask
such a question. If anyone would like to contact me directly, I'm trevor AT
theoryville.com.

~~~
TrevorBurnham
I've also created a topic over at Joel on Software's Business of Software
forum, which has yielded some responses:

<http://discuss.joelonsoftware.com/default.asp?biz.5.801989.0>

